# TiVo EDGE Alexa



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

How do you setup Alexa with TiVo EDGE? I don't see the app for it on the TiVo?


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Long gone.

TiVo Retires Alexa & IFTTT Smart Home Integration (zatznotfunny.com) 
Alexa app discontinued on TiVo 8-25-20 - MIDTEL


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ufo4sale said:


> How do you setup Alexa with TiVo EDGE? I don't see the app for it on the TiVo?


There is none. You can’t.


----------

